# Ac condensor



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

No. You can't. You'd still need the dealer or very modern equipped shop to charge the system with refrigerant. (and recover what's in it now, it expensive stuff)


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

When it comes to A/C systems, if you have to ask, no, you're not capable. 

The best you can go for is have a shop pull down the system, you change the parts, then they do work of recharging it. Of course, you have to find a shop that's willing to work with you on that. I doubt if many will since they end up getting blamed for anything that goes wrong.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If the condensor is damaged. There's nothing to recover. 

If not. And it's still charged. Just roll with it. 

You're probably not going to find the equipment. And I'm not sure you can buy the freon yet without having a certificate. I heard it's only sold in 10 pound containers. If it can be found. And you won't have any idea what or how to charge it. It's not out of the manufacture warranty yet which means the dealer may be your only option. Or a body shop. It really doesn't make sense for many shops to service it yet till warranty expires. 

The start date for R1234 was January 1, 2017. Throw in 3 year warranty puts it at January 1, 2020. 

For the time being. Us backyard mechanics have no clue how to charge the system yet. I've been servicing ac for 30 years and have no plans of looking in to 1234 for a couple more years at least.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It "technically" CAN be done at home, and done about 80% properly, if you're willing to spend over $100 on refrigerant aquired illegally, $100 on manifold gauges, $50 on a vacuum pump and $10-30 on a digital scale. Then you need to know what to do with it all. Or you can drop $150+(last time I looked) and wing it with the totes sketchy canister and low side hose only method. But not only will will you piss away the money you paid for refrigerant at the dealer already, you'll also be highly.likely to pump too much(or too little) R1234yf in and have poor performance.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Chevyguy's adage about the answer being no if you have to ask is pretty on point though LOL.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

My digital scale cost $250. And works properly. 

My $30 digital scale doesn't work properly.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> My digital scale cost $250. And works properly.
> 
> My $30 digital scale doesn't work properly.


I've seen numerous $30 1kg scales that were accurate enough.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Lol guys, the OP just simply asked for a pic, never said anything about charging an AC system. Maybe he just wanted to install the parts then take it to a local garage and pay for an evac/charge.

Sorry, if I had a Gen2 Cruze I would have posted the pic.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Jondaytona said:


> Lol guys, the OP just simply asked for a pic, never said anything about charging an AC system.





jwitte420 said:


> My question is I can replace it myself


I coulda sworn he asked about doing the work himself....


----------



## jwitte420 (Sep 22, 2018)

The condensor was removed so nothing to reclaim. I am just installing parts. Since I am putting a new bumper on, I figured good time to put on condensor.

Once installed I have a shop that will recharge it and test for leaks. 

I just need to know where it sits.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> I coulda sworn he asked about doing the work himself....


I was just pointing out that nothing was ever said about charging the system yet there were 7 replies on how he can't or shouldn't charge the system. I do all my own repairs on my cars, but I don't have the machine to evacuate or charge A/C systems so I will then take it to a shop just for that. Saves on labor for the physical replacement parts since I can do that part myself.


----------



## jwitte420 (Sep 22, 2018)

I do all my own work to when I have the tools. That why just need the location where exactly it mounts


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Alright, I'm really confused as to exactly what is going on here, and what was done or not done to the car.

The condenser is removed by taking off the front fascia, removing the air baffles, unbolting the evaporator and compressor hoses, and unclipping the condenser from the radiator.

The compressor hose goes from the compressor to the top port of condenser, and to the evaporator hose assembly. The evaporator hose assembly goes from the compressor hose, to the evaporator core, back to the lower port on the condenser.
You have to also remove the airbox and the passenger headlight to replace the evaporator hose. You also will possibly need to remove the wiper cowl and air inlet panel/lower windshield body trim to access the evaporator core end.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks like he wants to do the work himself. For some reason he thinks the dealer removed it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Jondaytona said:


> I was just pointing out that nothing was ever said about charging the system yet there were 7 replies on how he can't or shouldn't charge the system. I do all my own repairs on my cars, but I don't have the machine to evacuate or charge A/C systems so I will then take it to a shop just for that. Saves on labor for the physical replacement parts since I can do that part myself.


Ya see. I have all that stuff. I can do my own drain downs. Evacuation. Recharges. And I can measure it. 

The main reason why he can't or shouldn't. Is because he has R1234. He doesn't have R134. 

R1234 isn't easily available yet. Nor or the tools. I mean, they are. But PRICEY. 
He also needs a license to buy R1234. As it's only sold in 10lb containers. Unless things have changed in the last 6 months.
I have a license. So I can buy it.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Snowwy you're right, R1234YF still comes in 10lbs canisters and requires a 609 cert, and somewhere near $700 lol. You may even need a certain for the 8oz canisters. (Which are like $40 when sourced illegally.)


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, The way I read it is that he had the dealership remove it and not replace it as it probably cost too much. So that means there is no refridgerant and he wants to install the parts himself and hopefully find a shop to connect and install. What say you OP?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You only need a certificate to buy anything over 2 lbs. Now. Even 134 requires a cert.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Funny when I posted, there was no second page of posts, now ...


----------

